# 210 in the sunlight



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Now that the sun is higher in the sky it lights up my 210 really nicely and makes it look wicked so I thought I'd post a couple pics.



















More pics of the arowana and giant clown loaches to come!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

oh thats really sick


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah beams of light peircing the water is amazing in this tank, all the new fish just make it that much better. 

BTW man how come you never come in chat? You should start coming in.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Great tank, would love to see the clowns.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, it's spring break so I havent been home when it has been dark in days. If I'm not doing anything tonight I'll probably take some pics.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm in chat every once and a while but I should come in more. Every time I get on everyone goes to bed! lol


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Be on tonight then I'll be there much later if not earlier.


----------

